# Urdu: فعلوں کے ڈھانچے



## sapnachaandni

دوستو،
فعلوں کے ڈھانچوں میں سے ایک ڈھانچا ایسا ہے۔۔۔
(1)«*مادہ+ا/ے/ی + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان*»

جیسے۔۔۔
"لڑکا آیا جاتا ہے۔"
"میرا سر پھٹا جاتا تھا۔"
"ڈر کے مارے مری جاتی تھی۔"

جہاں تک میں نے دیکھا ہے ڈاکٹر عبدالحق کی «اردو قواعد» میں اِس ڈھانچے کا ذکر نہیں کیا گیا ہے اور اِس کے لیے کوئی مثال بھی نہیں دی گئی ہے (اگر کسی کو پتا ہے کہ ایسا نہیں ہے تو مہربانی کرکے مجھے بتا دیں)۔

Kaamtaaprasaad Guru کی "Hindii vyaakaran" میں اِس ڈھانچے کے بارے میں بات کی گئی ہے اور کہا گیا ہے کہ *لازم* فعلوں سے اِس ڈھانچے کے مطابق فعل بنائے جاتے ہیں۔ اِس کتاب میں آئی ہوئی باتوں کی بنا پر وہ فعل جو اِس ڈھانچے کے مطابق ہیں یہ بتاتے ہیں کہ کام قریب زمانہ آیندہ میں ہونے والا ہے (ص267-268)۔

تو پھر مثال کے طور پر ایسا کہا جا سکتا ہے۔۔۔
«لڑکا آیا جاتا ہے۔» = «لڑکا آنے والا ہے۔» = «لڑکا آنے کو ہے۔»
«میرا سر پھٹا جاتا تھا۔» = «میرا سر پھٹنے والا تھا۔» = «میرا سر پھٹنے کو تھا۔»

میں نے کسی کتاب میں دیکھا کہ اُن فعلوں کے معنی کے لیے جو اِس ڈھانچے کے مطابق(*«مادہ+ا/ے/ی + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان»*) بنائے جاتے ہیں، یہ بتایا گیا تھا کہ اُن سے جاری ہونے کا اظہار ہوتا ہے اور اِن میں فعل کا پےدرپے ہونا پایا جاتا ہے۔ اِس کتاب میں اِس بات کا ذکر بالکل نہیں ہے کہ ایسے فعل یہ بتاتے ہیں کہ کام قریب زمانہ آیندہ میں ہونے والا ہے۔

*اب کچھ سوال ہیں:*
کیا ایسے فعلوں کے دو دو مطلب ہوتے ہیں جو اِس ڈھانچے کے مطابق(*«مادہ+ا/ے/ی + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان»*) بنائے جاتے ہیں؟ 
یعنی کیا *«مادہ+ا/ے/ی + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان»* کے مطابق بنائے ہوئے فعلوں کا ایک مطلب یہ ہے کہ کام قریب زمانہ آیندہ میں ہونے والا ہے اور دوسرا مطلب یہ ہے کہ اِن سے *جاری ہونے کا اظہار* ہوتا ہے؟!
مثلاً جب کہتے ہیں «گاڑی رکی جاتی ہے۔» اور «لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے۔» اِن کا مطلب یہ ہے کہ «گاڑی رکنے والی ہے۔» اور «لڑکا دوڑنے والا ہے۔» یا اِن کا مطلب کچھ «گاڑی رکتی رہتی ہے۔»/«گاڑی رکتی جاتی ہے۔»/«گاڑی رک رہی ہے۔» اور «لڑکا دوڑتا رہتا ہے۔»/«لڑکا دوڑتا جاتا ہے۔»/«لڑکا دوڑ رہا ہے۔» جیسا ہے؟

یہ عجیب لگتا ہے کیوں کہ یا تو لڑکا دوڑنے والا ہے یا تو وہ دوڑتا رہتا ہے، یہ کیسے ممکن ہے کہ دونوں ساتھ ساتھ ہوں؟!


----------



## Faylasoof

جناب سپنا چاندنی صاحبہ،
مختصراً جواب عرض ہے
آپ نے جو مثالیں پیش كی ہیں انكو ہم لوگ عموماً اس طرح سمجھتے اور استعمال كرتے ہیں

گاڑی رکی جاتی ہے =  گاڑی رکنے والی ہے  \ گاڑی ركنے كو ہے
میرا سر پھٹا جاتا تھا   = میرا سر پھٹنے والا تھا \ پھٹنے كو تھا
  لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے = لڑكا دوڑنے والا ہے  \ لڑكا دوڑنے كو ہے
​


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ جی فیلسوف صاحب، میں بھی اِسی طرح سمجھتی ہوں، لیکن میں نے دو تین دن پہلے دو کتابوں میں یہ عجیب بات دیکھی کہ اُن فعلوں کے معنی کے لیے جو اِس ڈھانچے کے مطابق(*«مادہ+ا/ے/ی + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان»*) بنائے جاتے ہیں، یہ بتایا گیا تھا کہ اُن سے جاری ہونے کا اظہار ہوتا ہے۔ معلوم نہیں کہ اُن کتابوں میں کیوں ویسا لکھا گیا تھا۔

دوسرے دوستوں کی رائے کیا ہے؟


----------



## sapnachaandni

ایک اور بات ہے:

ایک اور ڈھانچا ہے جو اِس طرح ہے۔۔۔
(2)«*مادہ+ے + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان*»

ڈاکٹر  عبدالحق کی «اردو قواعد» میں، جہاں حال ناتمام کا ذکر کیا گیا ہے اور مثال  کے طور پر لکھا گیا ہے کہ "وہ کھا رہا ہے" حال ناتمام ہے، وہاں «*مادہ+ے + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان*» کے بارے میں ایسا لکھا گیا ہے۔۔۔ 
حال ناتمام ایک دوسری طرح سے بھی ظاہر کیا جاتا ہے۔ جیسے، "مٹائے جاتا ہے"، "ایک کو ایک کھائے جاتا ہے۔"۔ اِس میں کسی قدر زیادہ زور اور فعل کا پےدرپے ہونا پایا جاتا ہے (ص92)۔ اِس سے *جاری ہونے کا اظہار* ہوتا ہے۔ خاص یہ صورت عموماً فعل حال کے ساتھ استعمال ہوتی ہے (ص113)۔

ایسی باتیں  Kavitaa Kumaar کی "Hindii vyaakaran, ek naviin drishTikon" میں بھی آئی ہیں(ص207)۔


اب اِن دو ڈھانچوں کو ایک بار ساتھ ساتھ دیکھیے۔۔۔
(1)«*مادہ+ا/ے/ی + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان*»
(2)«*مادہ+ے + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان*»

Kaamtaaprasaad Guru کی "Hindii vyaakaran" کی بنا پر وہ فعل جو پہلے ڈھانچے کے مطابق ہیں یہ بتاتے ہیں کہ *کام قریب زمانہ آیندہ میں ہونے والا ہے* (ص267-268)۔

ڈاکٹر عبدالحق کی «اردو قواعد» اور  Kavitaa Kumaar کی "Hindii vyaakaran, ek naviin drishTikon" کی بنا پر وہ فعل جو دوسرے ڈھانچے کے مطابق ہیں اُن سے *جاری ہونے کا اظہار* ہوتا ہے۔

تو پھر۔۔۔
اگر پہلے ڈھانچے کو لاگو کریں تو فعل کا مطلب یہ ہوگا کہ *کام قریب زمانہ آیندہ میں ہونے والا ہے*؛ جیسے۔۔۔ «لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے۔» یعنی «لڑکا دوڑنے والا ہے۔»
اگر دوسرے ڈھانچے کو لاگو کریں تو مطلب یہ ہوگا کہ *جاری ہونے کا اظہار* کر رہے ہیں؛ جیسے۔۔۔ «لڑکا دوڑے جاتا ہے۔» یعنی «لڑکا دوڑتا رہتا ہے۔»/«لڑکا دوڑ رہا ہے۔»/«لڑکا دوڑتا جاتا ہے۔»


*اب سوال یہ ہے۔۔۔*

«لڑکے دوڑے جاتے ہیں۔» پہلے ڈھانچے کے مطابق بنایا گیا ہے یا دوسرے ڈھانچے کے مطابق؟

«لڑکے دوڑے جاتے ہیں۔» کا مطلب ہے «لڑکے دوڑنے والے ہیں۔» یا «لڑکے دوڑتے رہتے ہیں۔»؟


یہ دیکھیے۔۔۔



(2)«*مادہ+ے** + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان*»
(1)«*مادہ+ا/ے/ی **+ جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان*»
لڑکا دوڑے جاتا ہے۔
لڑکے دوڑے جاتے ہیں۔
لڑکی دوڑے جاتی ہے۔
لڑکیاں دوڑے جاتی ہیں۔
لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے۔
لڑکے دوڑے جاتے ہیں۔
لڑکی دوڑی جاتی ہے۔
لڑکیاں دوڑی جاتی ہیں۔
میں دوڑے جاتا ہوں۔
تم دوڑے جاتے ہو۔
تو (وہ، یہ) دوڑے جاتا ہے۔
ہم (آپ، وہ، یہ) دوڑے جاتے ہیں۔

میں دوڑے جاتی ہوں۔
تم دوڑے جاتی ہو۔
تو (وہ، یہ) دوڑے جاتی ہے۔
ہم (آپ، وہ، یہ) دوڑے جاتی ہیں۔
میں دوڑا جاتا ہوں۔
تم دوڑے جاتے ہو۔
تو (وہ، یہ) دوڑا جاتا ہے۔
ہم (آپ، وہ، یہ) دوڑے جاتے ہیں۔

میں دوڑی جاتی ہوں۔
تم دوڑی جاتی ہو۔
تو (وہ، یہ) دوڑی جاتی ہے۔
ہم (آپ، وہ، یہ) دوڑی جاتی ہیں۔


​


----------



## marrish

sapnachaandni said:


> جی فیلسوف صاحب، میں بھی اِسی طرح سمجھتی ہوں، لیکن میں نے دو تین دن پہلے دو کتابوں میں یہ عجیب بات دیکھی کہ اُن فعلوں کے معنی کے لیے جو اِس ڈھانچے کے مطابق(*«مادہ+ا/ے/ی + جاتا/تے/تی + “ہونا” کی گردان»*) بنائے جاتے ہیں، یہ بتایا گیا تھا کہ اُن سے جاری ہونے کا اظہار ہوتا ہے۔ معلوم نہیں کہ اُن کتابوں میں کیوں ویسا لکھا گیا تھا۔
> دوسرے دوستوں کی رائے کیا ہے؟​



 سپناچاندنی صاحبہ، آپ کے سوال اچھی خاصی سوچ بچار کے لیے مجبورکرتے جاتے ہیں!۔
بقول مولوی عبدالحق کے یہ صورت، فعل کے جاری ہونے کے معنوں میں آ سکتی ہے، ملاحظہ کیجئے:۔


 بعض امدادی افعال سےفعل کے *جاری ہونے یا فاعِل کی عادت کا اظہار* ہوتا ہے جیسے:۔​❊
ا)۔کرنا ۔ 
وہ آیا کرتا تھا، کہا کرتا تھا، آیا کرو۔ اسی طرح رویا کیا، سنوار ا کیا۔
:ب)۔ رہنا۔ جیسے
وہ بولتا رہا، کہتا رہا، سوتا رہا، وہ کھیلتا رہتا ہے، سوتا رہتا ہے۔​
*ج)۔ جانا بھی ** کبھی کبھی** ان معنوں میں آتا ہے*
 ہزار منع کرو مگر وہ اپنی سی کہے جاتا ہے، بکے جاتا ہے، ایک کو ایک کھائے جاتا ہے۔​
❊ ناامیدی مٹائے جاتی ہے شوق نقشہ جمائے جاتا ہے
​


----------



## sapnachaandni

^جی مریش صاحب، ڈاکٹر عبدالحق کی وہ کتابِ «اردو قواعد» جو میرے پاس ہے، اُس میں یہ باتیں ص113 پر لکھی گئی ہیں۔
اِس کے علاوہ، اِس کتاب کے ص92 میں بھی اِسی موضوع کا ذکر ہو چکا ہے (جیسے کہ میں نے post #4 میں لکھا تھا۔)


----------



## sapnachaandni

اب سوال وہی ہے جو post #4 میں لکھا گیا ہے۔


----------



## marrish

میں نے سوال کا جزو دوم کا جواب دیا ہے کہ زیادہ تر اس کے معنی ہوں لیے جائیں گے کہ لڑکے دوڑنے کو ہیں مگر سیاق و سباق کے ساتھ مطابقت میں اس کے معنی "لڑکے دوڑتے رہتے ہیں" ممکن ہیں حالانکہ "لڑکے دوڑتے رہتے ہیں" اور "لڑکے دوڑے جاتے ہیں" میں معنی کا باریک سا فرق یہ ہے کہ اول الذکر میں "لڑکوں"  کی فعالیت کے دورانیہ پر توجہ مبذول کی جاتی ہے جبکہ دوسرے فقرے میں اُن کی نیت اور ثابت قدمی پر زور دیا جاتا ہے (فعالیت پر شعور ہے)۔ ۔
اب رہا سوال نمبر ۱۔ تو یہ شاید نا ممکن ہے کہ فیصلہ کیا جا سکتا ہے۔ اس لیے کہ دونوں کے معنی یکساں ہی ہیں فقط کبھی ْ۔ے اور کبھی .ٓآ استعیمال کیا جاتا ہے۔​


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ بہت بہت شکریہ مریش صاحب، آپ کی وضاحت بہت فائدہ مند تھی (خاص کرکے وہ باریک سا فرق)۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

دوستو،
کیا یہ وضاحت صحیح ہے؟۔۔۔۔ 
۔«لڑکا دوڑے جاتا ہے» کا *صرف ایک مطلب* ہوتا ہے اور وہ یہ ہے کہ اُس سے *صرف* جاری ہونے کا اظہار ہوتا ہے (یعنی کچھ «لڑکا دوڑتا رہتا ہے» کی طرح)۔
۔«لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے» کے *دو مطلب* ہوتے ہیں۔ پہلا مطلب یہ ہے کہ کام قریب زمانہ آیندہ میں ہونے والا ہے، یعنی «لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے» کا ایک مطلب ہے «لڑکا دوڑنے والا ہے» = «لڑکا دوڑنے کو ہے»، اور زیادہ تر اِس کا یہی مطلب ہوتا ہے، لیکن یہ ممکن ہے کہ «لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے» سے بھی جاری ہونے کا اظہار ہو جائے، اور جب «لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے» سے جاری ہونے کا اظہار ہوتا ہے تب اِس کے معنی تقریباً «لڑکا دوڑے جاتا ہے» کی طرح ہوتے ہیں۔


دوستو، اِس وضاحت میں کوئی غلطی ہو تو مہربانی کرکے بتا دیجیے۔


----------



## Qureshpor

محترمہ سپنا چاندنی صاحبہ

بہت دنوں سے آپ کی اِس لڑی میں شرکت کرنے کے لئے سوچ رہا تھا مگر بوجوہ ایسا کر نہیں پایا۔ معذرت خواہ ہوں۔ کم از کم اردودان دوستوں نے آپ کے سوالات کے جواب دینے کی کوشش کی ہے۔ صد افسوس کہ آپ کی جڑواں لڑی کو یہ خوشبختی نصیب نہیں ہوئی۔

لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے۔

اِس قسم کی فعلی ترکیب کو بعض نحویوں نے مرکب فعل گردانتے ہوئے تأکیدی* فعل گردانا ہے جب کہ پلیٹس نے ایسا ماننے سے صاف انکار کیا ہے۔

وہ خجالت سے مؤا جاتا ہے

اِس مثال کو مدّ نظر رکھتے ہوئے ہم یہ نہیں کہ سکتے کہ وہ مرنے کو ہے یا مرنے والا ہے۔ پلیٹس کی تعریف پر مبنی ہم یہ کہہ سکتے ہیں کہ ۔۔

وہ خجالت سے مُؤا ہُؤا ہو جا رہا ہے۔۔۔۔۔یعنی وہ خجالت سے مر رہا ہے۔

* Intensive

چند مزید مثالیں۔

اُس کی ماں اُس کے پیچھے مری جاتی ہے۔

اِس کا مطلب یہ ہؤا کہ اُس کی ماں اُس کی خاطر مری ہوئی ہو جا رہی ہے۔۔۔یا مر رہی ہے۔

آپ ٹھہریے کام ابھی ہؤا جاتا ہے۔

اِس کا تجزیہ بھی ہم اِسی طرح کر سکتے ہیں۔

آپ ٹھریے کام ابھی ہؤا [ہؤا] ہو جائے گا۔

آپ کہتے ہیں تو ہم بیٹھے جاتے ہیں۔ 
 
آپ کہتے ہیں تو ہم [بحالت ِ] بیٹھے ہوئے ہو جاتے ہیں۔۔۔۔یعنی بیٹھ جاتے ہیں۔


پرفیسر سی۔ایم۔نعیم کے مطابق تو یہ صیغہ ماضی میں مستعمل نہیں ہوتا لیکن بندۂ ناچیز ایسا سمجھنے سے قاصر ہے کہ یہ کیوں نا ممکن ہے۔

اب ہم آپ کے دوسرے سوال کی جانب رُخ کرتے ہیں۔

لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے۔

لڑکا [ بحالت ِ ] دوڑا ہؤا ہو جا رہا ہے۔۔۔لڑکا دوڑ رہا ہے۔۔

یا لڑکا [ بحالت ِ دوڑا ہؤا] جا رہا ہے۔۔ لڑکا دوڑا جا رہا ہے۔ لیکن یہ ایک الگ صیغہ ہے۔

لڑکا دوڑے جاتا ہے۔

اِس کے معنی یہ ہوئے کہ یہ کم بخت لڑکا تو رکنے کو ہی نہیں آتا!

لڑکے دوڑے جاتے ہیں۔۔

لڑکے دوڑ رہے ہیں۔

لڑکے دوڑ کر جا رہے ہیں۔

یہ لڑکے رکنے کا نام ہی نہیں لیتے!

ظاہر ہے کہ سیاق و سباق سے واضح ہو جائے گا کہ ہمیں کیسے لڑکوں سے پالا پڑا ہے۔

برف پگھلی جاتی ہے۔۔۔۔برف پگھل رہی ہے

برف پگھلے جاتی ہے۔۔۔برف پگھل رہی ہے اور پگھلے جا رہی ہے۔


لڑکا دوڑا جاتا ہے۔ لڑکا دوڑ رہا ہے یا دوڑ کر جا رہا ہے۔.

لڑکے دوڑے جاتے ہیں۔ لڑکے دوڑ رہے ہیں.

لڑکے دوڑے جاتے ہیں۔ لڑکے دوڑ کر جا رہے ہیں.

لڑکے دوڑے جاتے ہیں۔ لڑکے دوڑ رہے ہیں اور دوڑے جا رہے ہیں۔


اُمید ہے کہ اِس وضاحت سے آپ قدرے مطمئن ہوگئی ہوں گی۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ جناب قریشپور صاحب،
آپ کا جواب دیکھ کر خوشی ہوئی۔ میں یہ سوچنے لگی تھی کہ کیا ہوا ہے کہ آپ نے کوئی جواب نہیں دیا۔ وضاحت کرنے کے لیے اور مثالیں لکھنے کے لیے بہت بہت شکریہ۔


تو پھر کیا ایسا کہنا درست ہے کہ «لڑکا *دوڑا جاتا ہے*»، «میرا سر *پھٹا جاتا تھا*۔»، «ڈر کے مارے *مری جاتی تھی*۔»، «عشق کی آگ سے *جلا جاتا ہے*۔» وغیرہ جیسے فعلوں کا کبھی ایسا کوئی مطلب نہیں ہوتا کہ کام قریب زمانہ آیندہ میں ہونے والا ہے؟


----------



## Qureshpor

^
 آپ کے سوال کا جواب آپ ہی کی ایک مثال کو سامنے رکھہ کر دیا جائے تو شاید معاملہ واضح ہو جائے۔  

میرا سر پھٹا جاتا تھا۔

صبح بستر سے اُٹھتے وقت تو میرے سر میں کوئی درد نہیں تھا۔ 1 

نہ جانے ناشتے میں کیا نوش فرمایا کہ سر میں ہلکا ہلکا درد ہونے لگا۔ 2

3. جب مجھے محسوس ہؤا کہ یہ تکلیف رُکنے والی نہیں تو دوپہر کےوقت دو درد۔کُش گولیاں کھائیں۔ گولیاں کیا کھائیں کہ درد کی شدّت اِتنی بڑھ گئی کہ سر پھٹنے لگا۔ 

4. بیگم صاحبہ کو میری حالت پر رحم آیا اور وہ سر دبانے لگیں۔ میں نے کہا گلا دبا دو تو اچھا ہو گا۔ سو اُنھوں نے ڈاکٹر کو بلایا

5. ڈاکٹر نہ جانے کہاں مر گیا تھا۔ اُس کے آتے آتے تو میرا کام تمام ہؤا چاہتا تھا۔ اُس نے ایک ٹیکہ لگایا۔ اِک ٹیس سی جگر میں اُٹھی، اِک درد سا دل میں ہؤا

6. پوسٹ مورٹم سے پتہ چلا کہ سر میں کوئی نس پھٹ گئی تھی جس کے سبب خالق حقییقی سے میرا ملنا ہؤا۔ تو سمجھہ لیجئے کہ ڈاکٹر کے میزائلی ٹیکے کے بعد میرا سر پھٹا ہؤا تھا۔ 

ایک سے تین تک میرا سر پھٹا ہؤا نہیں تھا۔

تین کے بعد میرا سر پھٹنے لگا۔

پانچ تک میرا سر پھٹ گیا تھا۔ جب سرجن نے اپنی چیر پھاڑ کی تو اُسے پھٹا ہؤا پایا۔

تین سے پانچ تک میرا سر پھٹا جاتا تھا۔

یعنی تین سے پانچ تک میرا سر پھٹا ہؤا ہو جانے کی جانب جا رہا تھا۔

ظاہر ہے کہ اِس قسم کے صیغوں میں عمل کا رُخ مستقبل کی جانب ہے لیکن میری سمجھہ کے مطابق یہاں اہمیت وقت کو نہیں دی جا رہی بلکہ مرحلے کی آخری حالت کو دی جا رہی ہے۔ 

دوسرے لفظوں میں اِسم مفعول کو۔۔۔ یعنی۔۔۔۔پھٹا ہؤا، مرا ہؤا، جلا ہؤا، بیٹھا ہؤا، دوڑا ہؤا، پگھلا ہؤا وغیرہ

تیسرے لفظوں میں یہ جملہ ،  سر پھٹ رہا ہے سے سر پھٹ گیا ہے کی سرحد کو چھونے کی نمائندگی کر رہا ہے۔

آپ کو یقیناً معلوم ہی ہو گا کہ انگریزی میں ہم آپ کے جملے کا محاورانہ ترجمہ کچھہ اِس طرح کریں گے۔

I had a splitting headache.


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ واہ قریشپور صاحب! کیا بات ہے! آپ کا یہ انداز بیان سچ میں نرالا تھا۔ 
اِتنی اچھی طرح سے وضاحت کرنے کے لیے بہت بہت شکریہ۔

ویسے آپ کی اِس چھوٹی کہانی میں مزاحیہ لہجہ اور کردارنگاری کی جھلکیاں دیکھ کر مجھے ناول اور افسانے کی اصناف یاد آئیں۔


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> ظاہر ہے کہ اِس قسم کے صیغوں میں عمل کا رُخ مستقبل کی جانب ہے لیکن میری سمجھہ کے مطابق یہاں اہمیت وقت کو نہیں دی جا رہی بلکہ مرحلے کی آخری حالت کو دی جا رہی ہے۔


واہ بھئی واہ، آپ کا سر درد نامہ بہت اچھا لگا۔ 
پانچوے مرحلے میں اگر ڈاکٹر نے مہلک ٹیکہ نہ لگایا ہوتا اور سر نہ ہی بھٹا ہوتا اور اگلے دن آپ سویرے صحت مند ہو کر جاگتے تو بھی آپ کہہ سکتے تھے کہ کل میرا سر پھٹا جاتا تھا (لیکن نہیں بھٹا!)۔ کہنے کا مطلب کہ آخری حالت درپیش نہ بھی آئے تو بھی اس صیغے کا استعمال ہو سکتا ہے۔​


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> پانچوے مرحلے میں اگر ڈاکٹر نے مہلک ٹیکہ نہ لگایا ہوتا اور سر نہ ہی بھٹا ہوتا اور اگلے دن آپ سویرے صحت مند ہو کر جاگتے تو بھی آپ کہہ سکتے تھے کہ کل میرا سر پھٹا جاتا تھا (لیکن نہیں بھٹا!)۔ کہنے کا مطلب کہ آخری حالت درپیش نہ بھی آئے تو بھی اس صیغے کا استعمال ہو سکتا ہے۔​



آپ کا جواب دیکھنے کو آنکھیں ترس گئی تھیں مریش صاحب۔ 
اور وضاحت کرنے کے لیے بہت بہت شکریہ۔


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> واہ بھئی واہ، آپ کا سر درد نامہ بہت اچھا لگا۔
> پانچوے مرحلے میں اگر ڈاکٹر نے مہلک ٹیکہ نہ لگایا ہوتا اور سر نہ ہی بھٹا ہوتا اور اگلے دن آپ سویرے صحت مند ہو کر جاگتے تو بھی آپ کہہ سکتے تھے کہ کل میرا سر پھٹا جاتا تھا (لیکن نہیں بھٹا!)۔ کہنے کا مطلب کہ آخری حالت درپیش نہ بھی آئے تو بھی اس صیغے کا استعمال ہو سکتا ہے۔​



جناب عالی اگر آپ تھوڑی باریک بینی بروئے کار لاتے تو آپ پر واضح ہو جاتا کہ میری وضاحت تا حالت انفجار کی عکاسی کرتی ہے نہ کہ بشمول حالت انفجار۔ یہ اور بات ہے کہ جن کا سر یہ بات سمجھاتے سمجھاتے پرزہ پرزہ ہو گیا ہے اُن کی حالت زار کی کسی کو پروا نہیں اور جو لب بام محو تماشا ہیں اُن کے لئے آنکھیں ترستی ہیں۔ نصیب اپنا اپنا۔

پانچویں؟


----------



## sapnachaandni

جناب قریشپور صاحب، آپ کی نرالی وضاحت تو حد سے زیادہ بے مثال تھی، اُسے لکھنے کے لیے بے حد شکریہ۔ آپ نے سچ میں بڑی مہربانی کرکے جلد سے جلدی اُتنی اچھی اور بے مثال وضاحت لکھ کر جواب دے دیا، ورنہ معلوم نہیں کہ آنکھیں اِس سوال کا جواب دیکھنے کے لیے کب تک ترستی رہتیں۔




Qureshpor said:


> جن کا سر یہ بات سمجھاتے سمجھاتے پرزہ پرزہ ہو گیا ہے اُن کی حالت زار کی کسی کو پروا نہیں



کہانیوں میں ایسی باتیں ہوتی رہتی ہیں۔ کردار اِسی لیے تو تخلیق کیے جاتے ہیں۔ 
ویسے کہیں آپ کا مطلب یہ نہیں ہے کہ سمجھانا نہایت مشکل تھا؟




Qureshpor said:


> پانچویں؟



ٹائپ کرنے میں غلطی ہوئی ہوگی۔


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> جناب عالی اگر آپ تھوڑی باریک بینی بروئے کار لاتے تو آپ پر واضح ہو جاتا کہ میری وضاحت تا حالت انفجار کی عکاسی کرتی ہے نہ کہ بشمول حالت انفجار۔ یہ اور بات ہے کہ جن کا سر یہ بات سمجھاتے سمجھاتے پرزہ پرزہ ہو گیا ہے اُن کی حالت زار کی کسی کو پروا نہیں اور جو لب بام محو تماشا ہیں اُن کے لئے آنکھیں ترستی ہیں۔ نصیب اپنا اپنا۔
> 
> پانچویں؟


نہ آپ غلط ہیں نہ میری نظر آجکل زیادہ خراب ہوئی، آپ بھی اردو بولتے ہیں اور میں بھی بولتا ہوں۔ اب آپ کی بات واضح ہو گئی ہے لیکن پہلے اتنی نمایاں نہیں تھی۔ آپ نے مرحلے کی آخری حالت پر تاکید دی تھی اور اگر مجھ سے اسے پڑھ کر غلط فہمی ہو سکتی ہے تو کوئی اور بھی ہو گا جو اس کو غلط سمجھ بیٹھے۔ وضاحت کی کبھی کوئی حد تو نہیں ہوتی، کیوں؟ 

جی ہاں پانچویں درج کرنا تھا اور کچھ اور بن گیا۔ آپ کو بھی پتہ ہے کہ کیا مراد تھی مجھے بھی اور سپناچاندنی کو بھی لیکن کہنا ضروری ہے، تاکہ الجھن نہ پیدا ہو، جس کے لیے شکریہ۔
میں نے بھی اسی طرح ایکسٹرا وضاحت عرض کی تھی۔


----------

